# New system in my Dodge ram quad cab...Need help



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, her it goes. I have a stock infinity sound system in my dodge ram. I am abot to pull the interior and replace the sound system and put in the rammat and ensolite through the whole cab. I need some help as I am not that intelligent with car audio. Let me explain that my goal is just to have a high quality sound sytem without spending that much money. I want to be able to turn the system up pretty loud and still have it sound really good without distorting. I already have a deck sitting here in a box, a pioneer premier 980BT unit. I like the color display and the 5volt pre amps. I was planning on running a JL audio stealthbox that has a single W3 sub in it that can handle 300W RMS. I dont have alot of other options other than some cheap MDF boxed or a plastic ABS box for my truck. I dont really feel like making anything as I dont have alot of time to do this project as it is. I am looking at amps and speakers. After listening to alot fo differnt speakers I like the MB Quart PVF-216. I wanted to listen to the diamond audio s600s speakers but i cant find anyone around here with them. For simplicity I was thinking the JL audio 500/5 amp using the 100w x 2 for the fronts and the 25x2 for the back speakers and the 250x1 for the sub. Anyone have any other recomendations? Is the 25w x 2 really enough to run coax speaker in the back? I am trying to figure out speaker placement. I have 2 tweeter locations in my dash from the stock infinity system, so I was thinking of running the mids in the doors and the tweeters in the dash. Am I netter running a 4 channel amp and a mono amp. Is the speaker locations sound okay? I am trying to keep it low profile so it doesnt get stolen so I am not intrested in some elaborate crazy custom set up. Well, its my first install so I am looking for any recomendations.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

If you want.........C2A-CHY

http://www.pac-audio.com/products/productsCatagory.asp?mmSearch=Adding-An-Amplifier

ref. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30063


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> If you want.........C2A-CHY
> 
> http://www.pac-audio.com/products/productsCatagory.asp?mmSearch=Adding-An-Amplifier
> 
> ...


I am not going to use a single piece of the stock junk system. I already have the aftermarket deck and I will be wiring around the stock stereo so I can always put it back when I go to sell the truck.


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

would a memphis belle with 75x4 and 300x1 be a better amp choice? Any other goos 5 channel amp choices?


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

With that deck you have I would look into running an active front stage with no "rear fill",basically running a channel per speaker using the crossover in your HU. This allows you to tune speakers to your ear,The 500/5 would be perfect for that and there are plenty of sub boxes built for your Ram so you aren't limited to the W3 package.There are alot of budget choices for amps you don't need the 500/5.Now if you want to go simple,I'd suggest a big 4 channel in tri-mode running front components and bridge the rears for the sub.Honestly it will sound better without rear speakers but if you NEED them for rear passengers,I'd run them off your HU.

http://www.supercrewsound.com/shop/detail/11/100.htm
http://caraudiofactory.com/20022007-dodge-quad-p-73.html


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

Antiwhy said:


> With that deck you have I would look into running an active front stage with no "rear fill",basically running a channel per speaker using the crossover in your HU. This allows you to tune speakers to your ear,The 500/5 would be perfect for that and there are plenty of sub boxes built for your Ram so you aren't limited to the W3 package.There are alot of budget choices for amps you don't need the 500/5.Now if you want to go simple,I'd suggest a big 4 channel in tri-mode running front components and bridge the rears for the sub.Honestly it will sound better without rear speakers but if you NEED them for rear passengers,I'd run them off your HU.
> 
> http://www.supercrewsound.com/shop/detail/11/100.htm
> http://caraudiofactory.com/20022007-dodge-quad-p-73.html


I have heard some bad things about the MDF boxes for the ram, thats why i was thinking fiberglass. Maybe if I fiberglass the inside of a MDF box. 

This is my first install and I am a novice at best so I think I would just like to stick to the more traditional method of running speakers. It may sound better that way but, its probably way over my head and beyond my skill level with car sudio


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

Custom fiberglass box would be great,here is the equipment I would get all for around $750.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_6572_Kicker+ZX700.5.html
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7537_Pioneer+Premier+TS-C720PRS.html
http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=161


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

Antiwhy said:


> With that deck you have I would look into running an active front stage with no "rear fill",basically running a channel per speaker using the crossover in your HU. This allows you to tune speakers to your ear,The 500/5 would be perfect for that and there are plenty of sub boxes built for your Ram so you aren't limited to the W3 package.There are alot of budget choices for amps you don't need the 500/5.Now if you want to go simple,I'd suggest a big 4 channel in tri-mode running front components and bridge the rears for the sub.Honestly it will sound better without rear speakers but if you NEED them for rear passengers,I'd run them off your HU.
> 
> http://www.supercrewsound.com/shop/detail/11/100.htm
> http://caraudiofactory.com/20022007-dodge-quad-p-73.html


Car audio factory has another box I have never seen located here:

http://caraudiofactory.com/20012007-dodge-quad-single-poly-p-276.html

It is an MDF box with 1.15 cu ft and was sprayed with bed liner material to prevent air loss and add rigidity ot the box. That might be a good alternative to a stealthbox. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

Antiwhy said:


> Custom fiberglass box would be great,here is the equipment I would get all for around $750.
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_6572_Kicker+ZX700.5.html
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7537_Pioneer+Premier+TS-C720PRS.html
> http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=161


I have never heard of assendant audio, is that some low grade generic brand?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

4x4crazy said:


> I have never heard of assendant audio, is that some low grade generic brand?


As a rule here at DIYMA, Just because you havent heard of it doesnt mean it sucks. You havent heard of it because it isnt sold at best buy or circuit city, and if it was it would be priced WAY higher than that price. Heres the equipment Im using in my ram mega cab

Stock nav, Memphis big belle, Audiocontrol EQX, Phoenix gold RSD comps, Old MTX subs I have already


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL no they are a reputable online dealer,Check for reveiws and look at the vids.There are alot of smaller companies that offer great products,don't just pay for the name and do some research before buying.

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/AscendantAudio/assassin10.7.wmv
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/AscendantAudio/atlas8.1.wmv


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> As a rule here at DIYMA, Just because you havent heard of it doesnt mean it sucks.


Whoaaa, I was just asking a qestion.... I didnt say they sucked, just asked a question. Your right on not being sold at circuit city but I have heard of alot of high end non-trendy brands but i have never heard of that before.


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

Antiwhy said:


> LOL no they are a reputable online dealer,Check for reveiws and look at the vids.There are alot of smaller companies that offer great products,don't just pay for the name and do some research before buying.
> 
> http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/AscendantAudio/assassin10.7.wmv
> http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/AscendantAudio/atlas8.1.wmv


Wow, those do look nice. Definatley more of a SQ sb than an SPL sub right? Thats more in line with what I am looking at . Good price too but no info for mount depth. I dont know if it will fit in that car audio factory box. One of the boxes that I was looking at was 1cu ft and another was 1.15 cu ft air space, is that too much air space for sealed? They had a ported option but for SQ listening to contry and rock my understanding is to stay with a sealed box.


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

Yea they are definately geared towards SQ but they have plenty of output and are pretty efficient.The 12 is suited for that sealed box size,I would contact someone here for a box.The IDv3 is a good option as well.

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=4993


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

I have info on the box but no info on the sub mounting depth.


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

I would contact AA but I've seen the Assasin used in a truck box.


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any contact info for Ascendant Audio? There website is down. I would like to buy that sub but only if it fits the box. Or of someone has info on the mont depth of the assasin 10" and the 12". I guess with that much airspace, I should go with the 12"


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

The website is in progress,here is the forum.There are a lot of other great sub options as well.

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showforum=64


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, that shold help. I think I am going to take your advice on the kicker 5 channel amp as well since I found it at millionby.com for 249.99.

http://www.millionbuy.com/kikzx7005.html


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow I should have looked there,their price on the Pioneer comps are cheaper too.


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

would you go with the assasin subs or the arsenal? The site doesnt seem to recomend a assasin for a sealed box but I have seen videos of the assasin in sealed boxes. You would recomend a 12 in a sealed box with 1.15 cubes? not a 10.


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

The old Assasin called for .5 sealed for 10 and 1.0 for the 12 if I remember correctly.The Kicker amp is underrated and does around 500 watts so the Arsenal would be a good choice,it has more output but I'm sure it sounds good.Here is a different forum of theres I found.

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/f64.html
http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t11181.html


----------



## 4x4crazy (Feb 17, 2008)

Some more stupid questions.

Does the arsenal and the assasin have equel sound quality? There seems to be some different cone shapes to the 2. 

Also, I know yo recomended the Pioneer speakers but I listed to them side by side with the MB quarts and the JL audios. I think will stick with the MB quarts. They sounded best to me and I can get those for 180 a pair. Can you reccomend a good 5 1/4 coax filler for the back that would be able to keep up with the MB quarts up front. What is your opinion on different brand speaker for front and back? One dealer reccommended a softer speaker for the back.


----------



## macman78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, new to the form - I hope this is in the right thread, just wondering if anyone knew where I could get some info on pulling the dash apart to replace the factory stereo on my '09 Ram crew cam with front bench seat. All I can find is for the cabs with a center console. Thanks for your help!


----------

